# Light for Hog hunting



## sowega hunter (Jul 17, 2016)

What is a good light to hunt hogs with? Something that would mount on the gun would be nice but not necessary. Thanks for any information.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 17, 2016)

We've had good luck with this model:

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/wic...unting-marksman-kit-with-green-led-w400mmgrn/


or something very similar like this one:

https://www.amazon.com/ultimate-package-varmint-hunting-coyote/dp/B00E63M7I0

A couple of my hunting Buds got the Wicked Light and I picked up the VRL-1 on sale. The Wicked light has several light settings and a nice portable scope clamp that can be mounted in about 15 seconds, so is a tad nicer, IMHO.

This is one of our WW guests and the hog he took in Johnson County using one of the Wicked Lights.

We find that mounting the light on the rifle (scope) and using the pressure switch which can be flipped on while aiming at the hog works very well.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/nebo-iprotec-redline-firearm-flashlight#repChildCatid=911954

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/neb...t-mount-with-rail-system#repChildCatid=911960


----------



## DYI hunting (Jul 17, 2016)

I use a Surefire G2x LE 400 lumens and it's done well for coyote hunting. It's held up well to recoil.


----------



## furtaker (Jul 17, 2016)

This is the one I use:
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/cyclops-vb250-varmint-light-kit

I've only hunted with it one time so far and no pigs showed that night, but I've played with it a good bit and it seems to work really well.


----------



## kwayne (Jul 17, 2016)

Green light has worked best for me. Some herds/groups of pigs will not spook at all and others will spook as soon as the light comes on. Good luck!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 19, 2016)

Kill Lights from Elusive Wildlife Technologies.


----------



## week 13 (Jul 22, 2016)

*2nd the Kill Light*

The Elusive Wildlife Technologies lights are very nice and come on and off the scopes real fast.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jul 26, 2016)

whats the best color to use for them scope mounted lights, red or green? ive read the green will sometimes spook them and they dont see the red...any truth to this


----------



## riverbank (Jul 26, 2016)

I have the wicked 402zf....it works good in my opinion. You should very easily be able to identify a hog with decent optics at several hundred yards.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 27, 2016)

I've seen hogs bothered by a green light, but it was the older hogs. I tried switching to a red LED and I think it bothered them less. A lot depends on how much the hogs have been hunted.

A green light will however work better at longer ranges (if that matters) and will last longer in the field as well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 27, 2016)

I've had good luck with the green light over the last three years. Some are more cautious than others. A Lot of my stalke have been in the open with no vegetation on the ground and I've still could get to 5 to 10 yards of them. Wind will get ya every time. This video posted above has been post before on here. The first night I every used a green light my friend had a red one on his recurve and we were side by side in a wheat field. Didn't matter to the pigs. We both killed one that night.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 29, 2016)

I have several of these green lights and while I have not been able to use them on a pig yet they put out a ton of light.
I have sat in a stand watching a feeder and turned on the light and plenty of light for a shot.
The batteries and charges are cheap too and the batteries hold a charge forever. Every light I have just about has gone to this battery.

Even though they say one mode, I have got them that were actually two modes with one being a strobe. I just click through before I go into the woods to be sure solid green comes up first.
"New 1 Mode WF-501B CREE XM-L T6 300LM Green LED 18650 Battery Flashlight Torch"


----------

